# New game from the 'escape from a room' people ...And, as always, hate me later ;)



## Zoatebix (Feb 19, 2004)

****Latest Edit: 5/18/2005****
No Pink Prison as of yet, but fasco-csc.com does have a new game out: _Smile Ninja Picomaru!_

It's not very hard.  Or very interesting.  There're some bizarre elements to it, though, and the translation is laughably bad.  You can enjoy it here: http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/picomaru_e/map.html


*Update! - A SECOND sequil is out!*
Go here: http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/bluechamber/index_e.php to escape from the Blue Chamber.  

The Viridian room (part two in the series) is located at: http://www.fasco-cs.com/works/viridian/index_e.html 

And the original Crimson Room is still available: http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/crimson/crimson_e.php

This _will_ cause you to waste inordinate amounts of time.  You've been warned.

Anyone else think it's worth supporting this guy?
-Z


----------



## Mirth (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks. That was pretty cool.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 20, 2004)

I've unlocked the box but I can't figure out what to do next. 

Nevermind, I did.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 20, 2004)

Hmmm, I seem to need a battery...

The Auld Grump

*EDIT* Hmmm, seems pretty safe for such a hole in the wall...
*EDIT 2*  A straight drive... and out!


----------



## andargor (Feb 20, 2004)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, everyone, but this absolutely has to be shared:
> 
> http://www.datacraft.co.jp/takagism/index_e.html
> 
> ...




I hate you. 

Never, EVER, do this at work...

EDIT: There is no strange thing. All your door are belong to us.

Andargor


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 20, 2004)

Gah!  How does one get the box open?  I've got the ring on it, but can't manipulate it further.

Daniel


----------



## javapadawan (Feb 20, 2004)

This was awesome. Evil, yes, but awesome nonetheless. Thanks for sharing, Zoatebix.



			
				Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Gah!  How does one get the box open?  I've got the ring on it, but can't manipulate it further.




Answer:


Spoiler



Open and close the yellow curtain rapidly and a second ring will fall out. Also, be sure to  click all along the edges of the bed, as there are two more items to find in that area.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 20, 2004)

Grr -- 



Spoiler



I tried to get a ring from the curtain, but didn't think of that.  Now I've got the rings on the box, but still can't do anything with it.  other items I've gotten so far, one from under the pillow, one from the foot of the bed, and one from beneath the head of the bed:  the damnable box, a battery, an empty CD case, a note with a broken URL, a small golden key, a small silver key, an unlistened-to-casette, a power cord, and an ordinary key, in addition to the two rings.  Do I need another gewgaw, or do I just need to perservere in messing with the gewgaws I have now?


 
Daniel


----------



## javapadawan (Feb 20, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Grr --






Spoiler



There's another item you need to open the box. It can be tricky to get to this spot, because it only seems accessible with the pillow lifted. Once you've clicked on the pillow to look underneath, click just beyond the left edge of the mattress, right about where the pillow's shadow stops. The camera angle should change to show you the small space between the mattress and the headboard, and that wonderful discovery music should play...


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 20, 2004)

Music?  Uhhh...maybe I should turn on the volume.

Thanks -- I'm terrible sometimes at these click-the-right-pixel games, but they draw me in anyway.  I'll work on it from here for a bit.

Daniel


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 20, 2004)

Spoiler



I've have the projector playing,a nd the guy dances than points to a spot on the wall. What now? I've tried clicking the spot, using a key on the spot, but nothing. Grrr, I hate these things...


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 20, 2004)

Spoiler



I'm just one click ahead of you.  Wait until the movie is done playing, do nothing until then, and THEN click on the spot.

How to find the number is beyond me -- do I need ot have sound turned on for this part?


 
Daniel


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 20, 2004)

Whew!  Just solved it.  Very cute!  And I wish I hadn't had to ask for assistance those two times.  It's definitely a click-every-pixel game in the beginning.

One question:



Spoiler



What was the CD case for, other than for mystifying me?


 
Daniel


----------



## Zoatebix (Feb 20, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well...


Spoiler



You use every item except for the CD case.  Have you read the memo yet?



I knew traffic would pick up on Friday.  Too bad EN World will be down this weekend.

It's too bad some of the target areas you need to click on are so small, but they're not actually down to "the right pixle" - they actually have a defined range to them.  



Spoiler



To get at the item by the headboard of the bed you need to click anywhere right above the edge of the mattress when the pillow is up.  To get at the space between the bed and the wall, you need to click aywhere on the floor below the inverted left corner on the 'blank' wall.  You can actually be a fair distance off from the spot the dancing man points to as well.



I'm glad everyone's enjoying!
-z


----------



## Zoatebix (Feb 20, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Whew!  Just solved it.  Very cute!  And I wish I hadn't had to ask for assistance those two times.  It's definitely a click-every-pixel game in the beginning.
> 
> One question:
> 
> ...




I think that item will be used in the sequel.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 20, 2004)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



In answer to the spoiled question -- 



Spoiler



yes, I'd used it several times when I posted that.  However, I kept getting a 404 error; the last time I "used" it, I was expecting to be reading very carefully through the "File not found" page, expecting it to be a clever mockup with a clue hidden in it.


 
Fortunately it wasn't.  It might be fair to give folks the following piece of advice:



Spoiler



Use that dang URL over and over until you get through!  Alternately, read the following spoilertext, which contains the exact textyou'll find at the URL --


 


Spoiler



TAKAGISM SINCE 1994


 
Daniel


----------



## Zoatebix (Feb 20, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> In answer to the spoiled question --
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I couldn't get the game to load a second ago, either.  I guess datacraft.co.jp is having problems with so many people playing Tak's games.  If you go to his "escaped the room" page, he says he's got 46,000 names that he could post were there a practical way to do it.  I have no idea how long ago he posted that, though.

He had no idea it would get so popular - he probably would have written a php script for the 'hall of fame' instead of asking for emails.
-z


----------



## Krug (Feb 24, 2004)

urghj i hate this frustrating click everywhere games. ;P


----------



## andargor (Feb 24, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> urghj i hate this frustrating click everywhere games. ;P




Aha! But you still play, nevertheless. The moth to the flame. 

They should make a spell for this: _Takagi's Irresistible Game_

Andargor


----------



## Zoatebix (Feb 24, 2004)

_Takagi's Irresistible Game  _ 

That spell sounds like something straight out of a d20Modern product by Cryptosnark Games or The Game Mechanics.  Maybe I'll do a write up...


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 10, 2004)

oooh.... I'm just evil enough to bump this.

FYI some of Tak's animations are "not work friendly," in case you decide to explore his site.  That is all.
-z


----------



## Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2004)

Nevermind. Argh.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.datacraft.co.jp/takagism/html/escape_e.html

Yay!

"Dear Escapers:

Thank you very much for playing "CRIMSON ROOM."

I have received about 90,000 mail, 70,000 from overseas and 20,000 from Japan, reporting the escape since Feb 7, 2004, which is the day it went public.
The number of the access to the game is about 20 times as many as of the mail received, so the access counts to the game are probably about 1,800,000. The actual access counts are unknown because we no longer log the access to the site.

I didn't expect so many people play this game, so I had thought making the list of escapers would be fairly simple. Obviously, doing so is no longer possible manually, and I am looking for another way to make the list. Of course, all mail are kept and I read the mail as many as possible. Although I only reply in special occasions.

I am very excited to know that most escapers enjoyed the experience and are looking forward to play next room. Most of comments in the mail are very agreeable, but there are some I disagree, and they make me little perplexed.

Therefore, I decided to write this article to answer some of frequent questions and suggestions.

Although the following does not contain "spoilers," it is only the inside story. So I hope you would read this only if interested."


----------



## Zoatebix (May 6, 2004)

*Sequil Released!*

A fast server for Viridian room can be found here:
http://www.fasco-cs.com/works/viridian/index_e.html
Ah, heck, I'm going to update the top post, too.
-g


----------



## Zoatebix (Sep 9, 2004)

New game!

http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/bluechamber/index_e.php


----------



## Zoatebix (Sep 9, 2004)

Okay - the Blue Chamber is pretty darn impossible unless you have another telephone keypad to look at.  I haven't run through it again, so I'm not sure whether drawing the face does anything or not.  All in all - I think it's the weakest of the series.


----------



## Zoatebix (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's some more info from their new page:



> As many have requested, "Blue Chamber" now becomes a shareware. We hope you enjoy it!
> 
> The title of the next room is "Pink Prison." It is aimed for not only gamers but also public people who don't usually play games, so everyone should have good time. This room will be released only to those who pay for the game for the first 1 or 2 months (to be determined) of its release while you can play it partly without payment. After that, it becomes a you-only-pay-if-you-like-it shareware like other rooms.
> 
> "Tangerine Room" will be released after "Pink Prison."


----------



## The Goblin King (Sep 9, 2004)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> Okay - the Blue Chamber is pretty darn impossible unless you have another telephone keypad to look at.  I haven't run through it again, so I'm not sure whether drawing the face does anything or not.  All in all - I think it's the weakest of the series.




Okay, I am looking at a phone right now.  I have to spell something right?  What is the word?  I am teh suck at this.


----------



## JamesL85 (Sep 10, 2004)

Need some help.....



Spoiler



I found the safe, and I tried the above mentioned "Takagism since 1994" as well as the cards found at the URL of the note, and neither of them work......HELP!!!!!


----------



## Chorn (Sep 10, 2004)

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> Okay, I am looking at a phone right now.  I have to spell something right?  What is the word?  I am teh suck at this.




Help is on the way...



Spoiler



Yes, you have to spell something.  Here's a clue.  Don't ask us about what you have to spell.  You should try a do-it-yourself approach to writing.  I'm not trying to be snarky here so please don't take it that way.  When you got it, you should understand what to do with the result.






			
				JamesL85 said:
			
		

> Need some help.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had the same problem.  Try restarting the game and proceed as you did before.  The thing you get might change so you need to play it twice.  I don't know.  I gave up and searched for a solve and found people that reloaded and got it to work.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2004)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> Okay - the Blue Chamber is pretty darn impossible unless you have another telephone keypad to look at.  I haven't run through it again, so I'm not sure whether drawing the face does anything or not.  All in all - I think it's the weakest of the series.




It was realllllllllllllllllly easy, I thought. Thanks for the link, though.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Sep 10, 2004)

Ayuh, 3 minutes here, the first and second rooms were much harder. With the telephone it is just way too easy.

The Auld Grump


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Sep 11, 2004)

The Blue Chamber is killing me. Like for serious.


----------



## The Goblin King (Sep 11, 2004)

wizardneedsfood said:
			
		

> The Blue Chamber is killing me. Like for serious.




I had a general idea but couldn't quite get it.  You need to dial 



Spoiler



help*me or 4357*63.  I didn't make the connection between the jolly roger and an asterik.


----------



## Zoatebix (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes!  I didn't make the connection either.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, crazy.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah, after the first two this one was a disappointment.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Sep 12, 2004)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> Yes!  I didn't make the connection either.





Spoiler



I first tried dialing 123579 trying to match the shape, then just treated it as a null character, then finally tried it as an astisk.


 I also found things in the wrong order - 



Spoiler



since the first thing I did was poke the painting until it fell down


 It still only took about three minute, even trying it sideways

The Auld Grump


----------



## Zoatebix (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's hope the pink prison is a return to intriguing hardness.


----------



## Zoatebix (May 19, 2005)

There's a new game out - time to edit the first post.  It's not a "chamber" game this time though.  It's _Smile Ninja Pico Maru!_ 

http://www.fasco-csc.com/works/picomaru_e/map.html


----------

